# Montreal night cityscapes - CC please



## bigtwinky (Nov 9, 2009)

Met up with a friend at the last minute and pounded the pavement for a good 5 hours on Saturday. 

I haven't had time to work on many of the shots, but here are my fave so far.

Would love to get some CC 

1- the highway is hard to take photos of as they have it fenced off all around. Found a little nook I could stick my camera in to get this..

Canon XSI, f/7.1, 10mm, ISO 100, 15 secs







2- I had issues with this composition. The horizon is slightly too middleish, but its the best that works IMO. Managed to get on the 2nd floor of a parking garage to get this angle.  Should of increased the aperture.. 

Canon XSI, f/4, 10mm, ISO 200, 3 shutters.





3- We wanted to take cityhall at sunset but when we got there (without much time to spare) we found that it was under renovation and pretty fugly. So we hurried to find another half decent spot and this is what I got

Canon XSI, f/13, 22mm, ISO 100m, 4 shutters


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 9, 2009)

I like all three, love the colors.

The slant of #1 doesn't bother me at all for that particular shot.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks PatrickHMS.  The slant was intentional.  I had a few without the slant which weren't as nice.  I feel the slant adds more to the action.  I just wish I had more streaks of red on the far side.


----------



## Yemme (Nov 11, 2009)

I love the second one and also the last.  If the grass were cropped out it draws more attention to the sky and buildings... Nice.


----------



## bigtwinky (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks Yemme!


----------



## iolair (Nov 12, 2009)

I love the first one - I can imagine buying it as a poster!

The second one leaves me cold, not sure I can define why.  The non-straight horizon bothers me somewhat.

I like parts of the third one - the colour contrast of the buildings against the sky for example.


----------



## Tighearnach (Nov 12, 2009)

I love the top halves of the 2nd and 3rd shots. Really nice i just dont get anything from the foregrounds.


----------



## altitude604 (Nov 12, 2009)

#1 and #3 are my faves.

Makes me want to come back to Montreal for another visit. haha


----------



## WVPhotoGuy (Nov 13, 2009)

Great Photos! Your eyes just move with the clouds in the 2nd shot.


----------

